

Feds Beg NY Times, Pro Publica Not To Reveal That They've Inserted Backdoors - Thereasione
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130905/12484624418/feds-beg-ny-times-pro-publica-not-to-reveal-that-theyve-inserted-backdoors-into-internet-encryption.shtml

======
SilliMon
It is probably time for an audit of code submits to the encryption libararies
in open source projects.

